# who is the sexiest female music artist



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

hi everyone, who would you say is the sexiest female music artist, am gonna be greedy here and name 3, rihanna jessie j and nicole scherzinger


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

easy, cheryl cole.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Shakira....but if your counting the Big reunion on itv2, then the french one from the Honeyz

Naima Belkhiati


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Shakira. :wub:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Shakira. :wub:


you would only bang Shakira to get to Gerard Pique


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

P!NK without a shadow of a doubt!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nelly furtado. :wub:


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Taylor swift....


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Rihanna!

I'd hit that...not in a Chris Brown way though


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I go with Shakira.


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheryl cole


----------



## YatesY (Dec 27, 2012)

Pixie lott or avril lavigne mm


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jessie J???

Anyway, gotta be Alicia Keys


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Adele

Propa naughty minxy hottness


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Pink but i think if you upset her she would beat the crap out of you


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Beyonce, Shakira and Rita Ora looks like a dirty lil sl*t


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

beyonce, nikki minaj, rihann rita ora, alicia keys


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone wna add Tulisa?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Una Healy from the Saturdays and Frankie FIT!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

grabrilla Cilmi I'd smash that all over the shop


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

lickatsplit said:


> grabrilla Cilmi I'd smash that all over the shop
> 
> View attachment 110618


You cant see me, but im dribbling and dreaming just like homer simpson when he thinks of beer


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Azealia Banks


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Id smash All The girls Aloud Gang Even the Pale ginge!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

Nicki Minaj

Nicole Shirtswinger

Pixie Lott

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Lana Del Ray


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Got to be Adele


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Jenifer Lopez

Mariah Carey


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Taylor Swift.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Jenifer Lopez
> 
> *Mariah Carey*


Oooohhhhh yes!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lana Del Rey. I'd do unspeakable things to her!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

This is annoying, everyone keeps naming more and I'm getting giddy!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

would marry:










would do terrible things to:


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Would love niki minge to space dock me!!!!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ke$ha looks like she'd be an animal in the sack as well.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Lene Nystrom (the bird from Aqua)


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Lene Nystrom (the bird from Aqua)


Only with long hair though for some reason


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mollie King (would actually wife!!!)



Rihanna



Rita Ora



Pixie Lott


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

after topgear last night, amy macdonalds up there!

but nicki minaj


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Blu Cantrell was pretty hot back in the day. All the others that spring to mind have already been mentioned.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Blu Cantrell was pretty hot back in the day. All the others that spring to mind have already been mentioned.


Made me think of Ashanti and Christina Milian now aswell they're up there


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

alicia keys nom nom nom


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Jessie J looks like Chaz frickin Dingle.

Christina Aguilera in that Dirty video, now that's sex on a stick


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

Was that Blu Cantrell not a 'porn star' before her song with Sean Paul or am I imagining that?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Bridgit Mendler is doing it for me recently


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelly Loreanna


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Google a Russian girl band called serebro it make every girl mentioned so far a pig trust me lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Little stu said:


> Google a Russian girl band called serebro it make every girl mentioned so far a pig trust me lol


HAHAHAHA good call! I saw the vid where they're all in that car the other day, all gorgeous


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Little stu said:


> Google a Russian girl band called serebro it make every girl mentioned so far a pig trust me lol


You serious!!??


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

RACK said:


> HAHAHAHA good call! I saw the vid where they're all in that car the other day, all gorgeous


The one in the front with dark hair I'd marry it lol


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> You serious!!??


The front passenger is fit as mate I'd sniff that seat ha ha


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Song is **** tho


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Only 2 people plumping for Beyonce? She wins by a country mile. Just think of the Single Ladies vid fellas


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Fay tozer still ain't bad for her age


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Cristina Scabbia, lead vocalist from Lacuna Coil


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> You serious!!??


They look good to me....


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Jana Kramer


----------

